# 71 spots !!!



## LIM-IT-OUT

Hey Guys,

Caught this one amoung others today. Same Ole same Ole nothing new to report but had to take a pic of this red and wanted to share it with yall!!!  caught alot of reds with some specks and flounder mixed in all fish were released for another day and for those I met at the seminar and on the water it was very nice meeting you.

Its time to hunt some Bulls again hahahaha!!!! The 150 SHO YAMAHA will be in the nascar race this year... if u aint first ur last

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86

Wow beautiful fish love the spots ..wish I could have gone today maybe next time .. love the pics


----------



## domci08

Pretty!!! Nice light blue on the end of the tail.


----------



## domci08

Josh if you don't mind here is my winner King 24.2 guts out .


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Oh dude nice king.... I love me some smoked King dip!!!!

congrats on the win!!!!


----------



## domci08

Thanks that's exactly what we made out of it. I literally had 8 big loins smoked and made dip and shared with friends. I wish you would be closer I still got 2 loins left in my fridge for you.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers

That was a cool fish Josh, Glad I was able to see you catch it. I've never seen one with that many spots. But you forgot to mention my fish, 
Mr. 1 Spotter 
Bite was good today, some reds, a few trout and a couple flounder, all fish released and caught on the Limbo Slice















http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

domci08 said:


> Thanks that's exactly what we made out of it. I literally had 8 big loins smoked and made dip and shared with friends. I wish you would be closer I still got 2 loins left in my fridge for you.


Dang....

Yah if only right!?! I do need to get out that way sometime soon. Ive been planning on doing a Destin trip and LA. trip. Just hard for me to leave fish to find fish... Thats smoked king looks fantastic, I make one hell of a king dip. Some people dont like King Fish but after eating some king dip I could never figure out why.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil

That may be the prettiest Red I've ever seen. Looks like a danged leopard!


----------



## 153 Large fish

Beautiful fish brother!...I'm darn sure ready for the nascar race...except I'll be in a Jet ....lol...like you said if you ain't 1st you're last....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

153 Large fish said:


> Beautiful fish brother!...I'm darn sure ready for the nascar race...except I'll be in a Jet ....lol...like you said if you ain't 1st you're last....


Just make sure u carry a VHF ill keep you posted on what channel when the time comes. Me and acouple other guys will be networking they're locations when they pop up

Time to put the Xcraft to work! Cant wait to watch you bust acouple in the head on that thing.... freakin awesome


----------



## Jason

That's an AWESOME red Josh!!! I'd have ta get a glass mount of em!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Jason,

As soon as she surfaced all I could say was thats the prettiest red Ive ever seen. Her blue tail really lit up in the water and all her spots had me gazed in disbelief. Thats a special one in my book and would love to get a mount of her 25.5in with 71 spots would make a great wall mount in the man cave.


----------



## Jason

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Jason,
> 
> As soon as she surfaced all I could say was thats the prettiest red Ive ever seen. Her blue tail really lit up in the water and all her spots had me gazed in disbelief. Thats a special one in my book and would love to get a mount of her 25.5in with 71 spots would make a great wall mount in the man cave.


Most taxidermist just need some good pics and length/girth measurements and they can do it! I'm gonna get a 10'b bass Logan caught a while back done and I think it's like $350


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Jason said:


> Most taxidermist just need some good pics and length/girth measurements and they can do it! I'm gonna get a 10'b bass Logan caught a while back done and I think it's like $350


Mmm... if you can see what he can do a 25.5in red fish for - not sure about the girth but its not like it was very fat. I really would be interested in getting a duplicate of this fish made.


----------



## ThaFish

Here you go man, spruced the photos up a bit for ya.

& I think you got me beat.... 34 spots on that side of that bull & I believe 32 on the other side, but I can't quite remember. 

Let's catch one with a hundred spots today!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Ah yes the ole' MAKO ventures... now I remember that bull... pics look 10x better thanx dude


----------



## eddierod2974

nice red fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## crabbait

That's one beautiful red!


----------



## 60hertz

Captain John Rivers has posted that same fish as his on Instagram and on the drumspots tournament.

Search for #drumspots on Instagram - it's an Instagram fishing tournament.

So, who really caught it - you or him? Because he has posted it on the tournament web site as his and you're claiming to have caught it on here!


----------



## Capt. John Rivers

60hertz said:


> Captain John Rivers has posted that same fish as his on Instagram and on the drumspots tournament.
> 
> Search for #drumspots on Instagram - it's an Instagram fishing tournament.
> 
> So, who really caught it - you or him? Because he has posted it on the tournament web site as his and you're claiming to have caught it on here!


OMG, Josh caught it, he let me take a picture of it. Is that ok with you, PFF Police? 
I tagged drumspots because of the spots, didn't know it was a tournament instagram thing. Also I didn't post it on my Mega-Bite Instagram page nor did I say I caught it.
So stop trying to stir things up.


----------



## 60hertz

Capt. John Rivers said:


> OMG, Josh caught it, he let me take a picture of it. Is that ok with you, PFF Police?
> I tagged drumspots because of the spots, didn't know it was a tournament instagram thing. Also I didn't post it on my Mega-Bite Instagram page nor did I say I caught it.
> So stop trying to stir things up.


Hmmmm....why not just post Josh's picture on your Mega-Bit Instagram page?

Maybe y'all should get your story straight before y'all post all over the Interwebs!


----------



## GROUPERKING

Now ,that's a pretty red !


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86

It is a beautiful red shoot if I had been there I would have wanted a pic with me holding it as well ....just saying all this drama over someone taking a pic with someone elses fish is ridiculous ...


----------



## Capt. John Rivers

60hertz said:


> Hmmmm....why not just post Josh's picture on your Mega-Bit Instagram page?


Too much time on your hands 60. There's no story to tell. You need to worry about other things.

Not one place on the post did I say I caught it. I didn't post it on my Mega-Bite site, it was not a charter, we were fun fishing, and Josh is about to run his own business. Now how about minding your own?


----------



## 60hertz

Hey, I noticed you removed the picture from your Instagram page already; but, I took a screen shot if you need it back one day.

I believe the caption was something like "caught this 71 spot red today" with you holding the fish. So, although my English isn't always the best, I do believe that in that sentence "I" is the implied subject. Maybe not? 

IF the Instagram tournament was still open, I would suspect that there would be some explaining to do.

Oh, and for the record someone else noticed the Instagram post and asked me about it when I remembered seeing LIM-IT-OUT's post.

At this point I was just curious to know who really caught that beautiful fish.


----------



## 153 Large fish

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Just make sure u carry a VHF ill keep you posted on what channel when the time comes. Me and acouple other guys will be networking they're locations when they pop up
> 
> Time to put the Xcraft to work! Cant wait to watch you bust acouple in the head on that thing.... freakin awesome


Got the VHF charged and ready!....man that really is the most beautiful redfish I've ever seen too....im hitting the water tomorrow I'll be on the hunt for Red November!


----------



## Capt. John Rivers

60hertz said:


> Hey, I noticed you removed the picture from your Instagram page already; but, I took a screen shot if you need it back one day.
> 
> I believe the caption was something like "caught this 71 spot red today" with you holding the fish. So, although my English isn't always the best, I do believe that in that sentence "I" is the implied subject. Maybe not?
> 
> IF the Instagram tournament was still open, I would suspect that there would be some explaining to do.
> 
> Oh, and for the record someone else noticed the Instagram post and asked me about it when I remembered seeing LIM-IT-OUT's post.
> 
> At this point I was just curious to know who really caught that beautiful fish.


A screen shot doesn't keep the text, and all it said was, "_*How about a redfish with 71 spots 36 on one side and 35 the other. Have a great Tuesday.*"_

I deleted it because of busybodies trying to stir up drama. I explained to Drum Spots the issue, and asked them to please delete the pic.

I'll still be posting in the inshore section as well as the charter section from time to time. All I ask is polite conversation on the threads and not to derail them. If anyone has issue with a post of mine or something please PM me. I may even post a picture of someone else's fish, because I love fishing.
This is the main reason people stopped posting on this site and why some other captains stop posting on this site. 60, you just need to go fishing and relax, man.

153 Large Fish, I'll be out too, give me a ring. I'll be on the water; two eyes are better than one.
Tight Lines, 
John


----------



## 60hertz

> I'll still be posting in the inshore section as well as the charter section from time to time. All I ask is polite conversation on the threads and not to derail them. If anyone has issue with a post of mine or something please PM me. I may even post a picture of someone else's fish, because I love fishing.
> This is the main reason people stopped posting on this site and why some other captains stop posting on this site. 60, you just need to go fishing and relax, man


Oh I'm relaxed, AND I fished this afternoon, man.

Like I've said before, I was just wondering who really caught the fish. 

And if it was all an above the board thing, then why did you remove the pictures from Instagram?

Also, y'all should get your story straight before posting on multiple social media outlets, especially when one of the sites is a tournament related site.

I mean, after all, it IS just a fish and we are all just fishermen - but the whole thing just looks suspicious when two different people claim they caught the same 71 spot redfish.

Tight Lines!


----------



## ranger250x

Should have entered it in the contest for LIM-IT-OUT. Cool prizes.


----------



## 60hertz

ranger250x said:


> should have entered it in the contest for lim-it-out. Cool prizes.


exactly!


----------



## ranger250x

If he doesn't want the wade caddy I will gladly take it off his hands....with a quickness


----------



## crabbait

Who cares who caught it. Beautiful fish!


----------



## 153 Large fish

Capt. John Rivers said:


> A screen shot doesn't keep the text, and all it said was, "_*How about a redfish with 71 spots 36 on one side and 35 the other. Have a great Tuesday.*"_
> 
> I deleted it because of busybodies trying to stir up drama. I explained to Drum Spots the issue, and asked them to please delete the pic.
> 
> I'll still be posting in the inshore section as well as the charter section from time to time. All I ask is polite conversation on the threads and not to derail them. If anyone has issue with a post of mine or something please PM me. I may even post a picture of someone else's fish, because I love fishing.
> This is the main reason people stopped posting on this site and why some other captains stop posting on this site. 60, you just need to go fishing and relax, man.
> 
> 153 Large Fish, I'll be out too, give me a ring. I'll be on the water; two eyes are better than one.
> Tight Lines,
> John


Hey John, what channel you gonna be on?


----------



## fsu alex

Capt. John Rivers said:


> Josh is about to run his own business. Now how about minding your own?


I believe once you put it on a fishing forum and Instagram, it becomes anybody's business. I for one and I'm sure opinions vary, wouldn't take picture with another man's fish. Might as well take a picture with someone else's girlfriend if she's more beautiful.


----------



## 60hertz

You have to give credit where credit is due. Anything less is unethical.

If you had said on the Instagram drumspots tournament page "look at this redfish we caught" or "nice redfish caught by my buddy Josh" or something like that then there wouldn't be a big deal. As a matter of fact, it would have made you and your guide service look good to the people looking to hire you as a guide.

But, you didn't give Josh credit and tried to pass the fish off as something you caught.


----------



## 153 Large fish

I usually don't get involved.....But WHO GIVES A SHIT.....Grown men have other shit to occupy them than who caught a damn fish....


----------



## John B.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine

Teenage girls are taking over the forum.


----------



## ThaFish

fsu alex said:


> I believe once you put it on a fishing forum and Instagram, it becomes anybody's business. I for one and I'm sure opinions vary, wouldn't take picture with another man's fish. Might as well take a picture with someone else's girlfriend if she's more beautiful.


In my book the ONLY time it's okay to take a picture with someone else's fish is if you're a girl. Example: You catch a fish & your girlfriend wants to take a picture with it - aight, that's totally fine, take a picture of her with it. 

I'd just feel like an idiot taking a picture with a fish that I didn't even catch.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86

ThaFish said:


> In my book the ONLY time it's okay to take a picture with someone else's fish is if you're a girl. Example: You catch a fish & your girlfriend wants to take a picture with it - aight, that's totally fine, take a picture of her with it.
> 
> I'd just feel like an idiot taking a picture with a fish that I didn't even catch.


Y is it OK for a girl to take pic with a beautiful fish but not a guy .... I mean I really don't care for all this drama on here ... I thought females were bad but now I know men are worse .... I just feel sorry for u and Josh cause every time u guys post something someone always has to bring drams to ur thread it's really sad what happened to the nice comments


----------



## 60hertz

ThaFish said:


> In my book the ONLY time it's okay to take a picture with someone else's fish is if you're a girl. Example: You catch a fish & your girlfriend wants to take a picture with it - aight, that's totally fine, take a picture of her with it.
> 
> I'd just feel like an idiot taking a picture with a fish that I didn't even catch.


Absolutely!


----------



## crabbait

I thought it was about the fish


----------



## salty_dawg

That is a beautiful fish!


----------



## dabutcher

Wow! There are some pretty harsh replies. Imagine the comments if he had posted a picture of himself drinking a Zima.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers

Josh, aka Limit Out,
I would like to apologize to you personally for me posting this picture on my personal Instagram page. I should have contacted you first and asked your permission. I should have also given you credit. I want you to know that I never intended for it to look like I caught the fish; I was just showing off a cool fish. That’s why I asked you if I could take a picture with it. After speaking with a couple of captain friends, I can see where it may have seemed like I was trying to get business off your fish. This was not the case. I hope you and everyone who reads this understands that I’m not built like that. The apology to you is also that you were kind of dragged into this derailment through no fault of your own. You got the wrong end of the deal; and I hope I can make things right by you.

It’s sad that I have to defend myself when posting a picture of a friend’s fish.

60hertz, you are writing untrue statements about the situation, and defamatory statements that imply that I submitted the pictured fish into a contest.



Look on the first page, I clearly wrote, “Congrats Josh, it was cool to see YOU CATCH THE FISH.” I also have a picture of me holding up a smaller red with one spot.
 

I posted it on my personal Instagram page to show off the cool spots, but never did I say I CAUGHT THE FISH. I said, hey check out this cool redfish with 71 spots, 35 on one side 36 on the other. Why did I post a picture of me instead of Josh, well, it was my page, with pics of me, so if I would have posted one of Josh, it would have looked like I was saying that was me in the picture. I was just showing off a cool fish, and it was not my intention to take credit for the fish, or I would have said, hey look at the fish I caught with 71 spots. I took the picture down because some PFF members started posting b.s. on my personal Instagram page and I didn’t want drama on it. I didn’t post it on my business pages at all as it was just a fun fishing trip among friends. Can I see that maybe some people might get the idea that it looked like I caught the fish, maybe, but the person getting all upset about this should have read on the PFF on the first page, where I stated congrats on the fish.
 

60hertz, you say it looks suspicious that I posted it on an Instagram Tournament page. Again you are creating defamatory statements. Go back and look at what Drum Spots is, quite simply an Instagram page about sharing cool redfish pics. There was not a picture of me holding any fish on the tournament page. For the record I didn’t even know there was a tournament, which had ended the day before I posted the pic, by the way, and if I was aware of the tournament and we were within the time frame, I would have asked Josh if I could have submitted his fish with his picture to get him some cool stuff or had him set up an Instagram page for himself. He clearly would have won. So back to the tournament you say I tried to enter a fish. On the Drum Spots page, they have a separate page for a small tournament that they put on from Sept.23 to Nov.1 at 1am. My picture was put on Instagram on Nov 2nd. Also you had to have submitted your name on the site and say “I’m In”, which I did not do.
 

Lastly, I do not appreciate your negative insinuations toward Josh and me. I would ask that you refrain from posting on my threads in the future.
 
I hope everyone who reads this understands that the main reason this thread went crazy is that I was accused of posting it on a tournament page to benefit myself. 

I have a lot of integrity and never did I have any intention of trying to pull one over. I’m truly sorry for putting Josh in the middle of this, and since I was accused of trying to win prizes, my friendship with a good fishing buddy has suffered. 

I hope after reading this people understand that the things said about me are not the person I am. I love fishing, my wife, son, and dog, maybe not exactly in that order, and I get defensive when it comes to the people I love and the job I love. That being said, good luck this redfish season to everyone on the water! Hope to see you out there.
John


----------



## barefoot

Hmmmm...In summary:

There MIGHT be some honor amongst guides...jury is still out
Girls can't fish
153 DOES give a shit
There is 1 thing that THAFISH & 60 Hz agree on
Alex is web monitor
The Butcher has gone over to the dark side
Josh is launching his guide svc. no more free shit to you leeches
Cap'n John has forbid negative comments on his posts
I still haven't bought a boat & none u sum bitches have asked me to go fishin...scared?

I miss anything?

These posts are the hi-lights of my day sometimes.


----------



## Splittine

Forgot one: 
Inshore guys turn threads into weiner measuring contest on the regular.


----------



## crabbait

Barefoot, you forgot the fish!


----------



## dabutcher

Splittine said:


> Forgot one:
> Inshore guys turn threads into weiner measuring contest on the regular.


Freudian envy noted.


----------



## 153 Large fish

I just don't like the bickering....If one of my buddies catches a really cool fish, that may never be seen again..or is just bad ass, I would take a picture of it and spread it around for everyone to see...a couple a years from now it will just be a beautiful fish that im glad that ive seen....if I knew how, I would share awesome fish pictures with my friends on facebook just because we love nature...and one pic like that can make you hit the water....its great inspiration no matter who caught it.....thats my take...and I'm not on anyone's side because I dont give a shit about naming fish pictures or run on sentances....lol...good fishin all...lol


----------



## 60hertz

Capt. John Rivers said:


> 60hertz, you are writing untrue statements about the situation, and defamatory statements that imply that I submitted the pictured fish into a contest.
> 
> 
> Look on the first page, I clearly wrote, “Congrats Josh, it was cool to see YOU CATCH THE FISH.” I also have a picture of me holding up a smaller red with one spot.
> 
> 
> I posted it on my personal Instagram page to show off the cool spots, but never did I say I CAUGHT THE FISH. I said, hey check out this cool redfish with 71 spots, 35 on one side 36 on the other. Why did I post a picture of me instead of Josh, well, it was my page, with pics of me, so if I would have posted one of Josh, it would have looked like I was saying that was me in the picture. I was just showing off a cool fish, and it was not my intention to take credit for the fish, or I would have said, hey look at the fish I caught with 71 spots. I took the picture down because some PFF members started posting b.s. on my personal Instagram page and I didn’t want drama on it. I didn’t post it on my business pages at all as it was just a fun fishing trip among friends. Can I see that maybe some people might get the idea that it looked like I caught the fish, maybe, but the person getting all upset about this should have read on the PFF on the first page, where I stated congrats on the fish.
> 
> 
> 60hertz, you say it looks suspicious that I posted it on an Instagram Tournament page. Again you are creating defamatory statements. Go back and look at what Drum Spots is, quite simply an Instagram page about sharing cool redfish pics. There was not a picture of me holding any fish on the tournament page. For the record I didn’t even know there was a tournament, which had ended the day before I posted the pic, by the way, and if I was aware of the tournament and we were within the time frame, I would have asked Josh if I could have submitted his fish with his picture to get him some cool stuff or had him set up an Instagram page for himself. He clearly would have won. So back to the tournament you say I tried to enter a fish. On the Drum Spots page, they have a separate page for a small tournament that they put on from Sept.23 to Nov.1 at 1am. My picture was put on Instagram on Nov 2nd. Also you had to have submitted your name on the site and say “I’m In”, which I did not do.
> 
> 
> Lastly, I do not appreciate your negative insinuations toward Josh and me. I would ask that you refrain from posting on my threads in the future.
> 
> I hope everyone who reads this understands that the main reason this thread went crazy is that I was accused of posting it on a tournament page to benefit myself.
> 
> I have a lot of integrity and never did I have any intention of trying to pull one over. I’m truly sorry for putting Josh in the middle of this, and since I was accused of trying to win prizes, my friendship with a good fishing buddy has suffered.
> 
> I hope after reading this people understand that the things said about me are not the person I am. I love fishing, my wife, son, and dog, maybe not exactly in that order, and I get defensive when it comes to the people I love and the job I love. That being said, good luck this redfish season to everyone on the water! Hope to see you out there.
> John



It's all good.

This whole thing started when I asked a simple question: "Who really caught the fish?"

As far as defamatory, I guess some may see it that way.

Why does it matter? The picture was posted to an Instagram page that is primarily tournament based.

True, you never said that you caught the fish. But, you never explained WHO caught the fish - since you posted it on YOUR personal Instagram and tagged drumspots, then a rational person would assume that A) this is a fish you caught (after all, you were holding the fish in the picture) and B) that you were posting as part of the drumspots tournament.

It took a lot for you to get on here and apologize, and I applaud you for that.

Also, if you post on a public forum then expect to get both positive and negative criticism. 

If you can't handle criticism on a public forum or social media site, then you may want to consider starting your own forum or something and moderating it how you see fit.

Now, I gotta go hit a Viagra and get the measuring tape out! It is hump day after all!


----------



## barefoot

crabbait said:


> Barefoot, you forgot the fish!


 That fish looked weird to me anyway, more than a few spots is just ugly.


----------



## ThaFish

barefoot said:


> There is 1 thing that THAFISH & 60 Hz agree on


Maybe we should all just take a second to set aside our differences to commemorate this fine moment in PFF history! 

Now all we need is another thread in which you & I can find something to agree on, Bruce. 

Actually, then the world might end, maybe we should scratch that idea...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

There's never a dull moment on the inshore threads is there. No worries guys : Ahh F' it Dudes Lets Go Fishin!! Hahaha
:table::table:


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86

Hahahs


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

And its about that time... just waiting on my deck hand to get out of school


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86

I am out


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Pics


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Pics


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Pics


----------



## barefoot

Now see...THIS I just don't understand.
And the purpose of all the pics. is????

U have a contract w/ PFF to consume copious amounts of bandwidth w/ no real meat in the content?


----------



## JoeyWelch

Very strange dude. I get the feeling he has probably got a life size picture of himself hung in every room of his house.


----------



## OHenry

Beautiful fish!


----------



## John B.

You people are strange.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Oh I just decided to throw up some pics of my friends and I catching fish because all these people; I have connected with because of the pure joy of fishing. Most in which are forum members and are reading all the Ludacris. I wanted to take a quick sec to remind myself and them of the past and future to come. We got way off topic yap yap yap bla bla bla drama... hahaha, have to expect it I guess. But no harm no foul... it was a reminder.... that fishing is supposed to be fun, and thats what the pics represent... pure joy guys and gals just enjoying the water and what it has to offer not worrying about a thing in the world...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

jlw1972 said:


> Very strange dude. I get the feeling he has probably got a life size picture of himself hung in every room of his house.


My man Joey... hahaha 

Whats up long time no see. I thought you guys were giving me a break. I see thats over. The whole crew is back, well minus a selective few. 

I will say one thing regardless of what yall say. Not only do I find it entertaining but funny. It really does help me get through the day until I can get back on the water. I would however would like you to know that you dont have to bash me to get my attention we ciuld just have a normal conversation.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

OHenry said:


> Beautiful fish!


Thankyou I almost forgot this was a FISHING REPORT IN THE INSHORE SECTION OF THE FORUM...

It turned into a CSI soap jerry springer pretty fast


----------



## nathar

That's a Koi, not a redfish! You'd think people would know the different.


----------



## Jason

Josh.....I still got my FatHead of you and Sawyer on my bedroom wall ifin that makes ya feel better brother!!! hahaha

Trying 3MB tonight!!!! Anyone of your crew going out?




Correction....Not 2 of ya Josh....meant Sawyer. Love ya but not enough fer 2 of ya on my wall!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> My man Joey... hahaha
> 
> Whats up long time no see. I thought you guys were giving me a break.


I thought you were leaving the Forum?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

jlw1972 said:


> I thought you were leaving the Forum?


I got to thinking about what you said... decided to extend... in goid nature and taste.


----------



## JoeyWelch

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I got to thinking about what you said... decided to extend... in goid nature and taste.


I'm glad you did Josh. You bring a lot of entertainment to the place.


----------



## John B.

So do we all like each other? Or, not so much?... I'm so confused. It's a cool redfish. But damn, I can't tell if y'all are gonna fight, or make s'mores and sing Kumbayah.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine

John B. said:


> So do we all like each other? Or, not so much?... I'm so confused. It's a cool redfish. But damn, I can't tell if y'all are gonna fight, or make s'mores and sing Kumbayah.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Whole bunch of bipolar.


----------



## ThaFish

John B. said:


> So do we all like each other? Or, not so much?... I'm so confused. It's a cool redfish. But damn, I can't tell if y'all are gonna fight, or make s'mores and sing Kumbayah.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'll agree that it's a cool redfish, AND I'll make s'mores & talk fishing with you guys, but there's no way in hell I'd ever sing Kumbayah with you. Or Joey.


----------



## Jason

Jason said:


> Josh.....I still got my FatHead of you and Sawyer on my bedroom wall ifin that makes ya feel better brother!!! hahaha
> 
> Trying 3MB tonight!!!! Anyone of your crew going out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction....Not 2 of ya Josh....meant Sawyer. Love ya but not enough fer 2 of ya on my wall!!!



Had to redo my post......hahahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch

ThaFish said:


> I'll agree that it's a cool redfish, AND I'll make s'mores & talk fishing with you guys, but there's no way in hell I'd ever sing Kumbayah with you. Or Joey.


Aww, Cmon, I was going to ask if you wanted to come over and fish with me this weekend.

I don't have any Minions, Thought I could start with you. 

Are you sure?


----------



## ThaFish

jlw1972 said:


> Aww, Cmon, I was going to ask if you wanted to come over and fish with me this weekend.
> 
> I don't have any Minions, Thought I could start with you.
> 
> Are you sure?


Fine. Only if we do it my way. 

Matrox Sheds are the only loorz we can uze.


----------



## John B.

This thread is so gay. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch

Giant Rainbows Gay!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Where's Bruce I think we need another overview breakdown of this thread... theres alot of detailed information being shared amongst the PFF powers that be.

Mmm... 

Just so that yall know the blue angel / air show is all ready set up to go... Ive been busting my butt out here getting the venders and barriers set up... hope to see you all there. Its going to be entertaining for all, maybe not as much as this but still. Ill be one of the few that has to walk around in uniform shouldnt be that hard to spot hahaha stop on by watch our Angels fly and if you see me lets talk fishin...


----------



## Jason

Anyone have any info on Bruce Jenner lately??? how bout any more classic movie remakes that involve nothing but women folk? Still waiting fer Apocalypse Now or Full Metal Jacket recreated w/ women folk?


----------

